# FR: de + le/la/les + noun



## jdgamble

I am confused as to when I need to add the "le", "la", et "les" 's when I am using certain idiomatic phrases that end with a noun.

par exemple:

Regarding love...

"à propos d’amour" ou "à propos du amour" ou "à propos des amour"- doesn't sound right

Est-ce que c'est:

J'ai besoin des crayons
ou
J'ai besoin de crayons?

Is there a rule for when you can leave out the "le" articles?

par exemple:

C'est quelqu'un d'autre, mais pas quelqu'un du autre
C'est beaucoup de voitures, mais pas beaucoup des voitures

Pourquoi?

Quelle est la règle?


Merci d'avance,


----------



## jsrwang

Since _amour _is a singular noun that begins with a vowel you would say _à propos *de l'*amour_.

When an expression of quantity like _beaucoup_, _autant_, _trop_, etc. is followed by de, there is no definite article.

In certain expressions like _avoir besoin de_ or _se servir de_, there is also no need for a definite article.


----------



## Moonlit-Sunset

*J'ai besoin de crayons = not definite
J'ai besoin des crayons = definite (de + les)

Generally speaking, I think it depends on whether you use a definite or an indefinite article. *


----------



## jsrwang

Ahh... that's true. Thanks for pointing that out.

J'ai besoin de crayons.
J'ai besoin des crayons que je t'ai prêtés.


----------



## jdgamble

Okay but if I need "more than one indefinite pencil"

"J'ai besoin des crayons" 

and I need a pencil would obviously be

J'ai besoin d'un crayon

while:

"J'ai besoin de crayons" does not work? right?

I'm confused:

Can I say *à propos des avion*

I guess one of the problems that I have is when there is:

*de + des*

or *de + les*

par exemple:

J'ai besoin de + des crayons

J'ai besoin de + les crayons

ou

à propos de + des avions


----------



## jsrwang

Sorry for not being completely clear - "I need pencils" would translate as _j'ai besoin de crayons_. It's only if you're talking about some specific pencils, as in my second example sentence above, that you need the definite article _les _after _de_, so that _de _+ _les _contract into _des_. For "I need a pencil" _j'ai besoin d'un crayon _is correct.

Again in this context _des _is a contraction of _de _+ _les _so it's only used for a plural noun. Otherwise you would use _du_, _de la_, or _de l'_ (in the case of a singular noun beginning with a vowel).


----------



## jdgamble

Okay, I think I got it.

So...

J'ai besoin des crayons - I need (the specific) pencils
J'ai besoin de crayons - I need (any) pencils

à propos des avion - regarding (the specific) planes
à propos de l'amour - regarding love

But how do I say regarding ANY planes, since it starts with a vowel

à propos de + (any) avions

Merci,


----------



## jgaetane

Tout ceci sont des déterminants articles. Voici quelques règles par rapport aux déterminants articles. 

*L'article défini*: le, la, l', au (à le), aux (à les), du (de le), des (de les)
L'article défini détermine ce que l'on connaît, ou qui à déjà été mentionné. Par exemple: Le ski alpin est un sport très populaire ( "Le" suppose que l'on connaît le ski alpin)

*L'article indéfini*: un, une, des, de, d'
L'article indéfini détermine ce qui n'est pas encore connu par le contexte. 
Par exemple: J'ai acheté _un_ vêtement de ski en solde. (On ne sait pas de quel vêtement il s'agit.)
J'ai acheté _le_ vêtement de ski en solde. (On sait de quel vêtement il s'agit)

*L'article élidé*: l', d'
L'article élidé se place devant un mot qui commence par une voyelle ou avec un "h" muet." Le" et "la" deviennent l' et "de" devien d'
Par exemple: L'athlète s'entraîne pour une compétition. (Le athlète devient l'athlète)
Ce sont d'honnêtes compétiteurs. (d' pour de honnêtes)

*L'article contracté*: au (à le), aux ( à les), du (de le), des (de les)
C'est un article qui se combine à une préposition.
Par exemple: Céline péfère le ski dans les bosses au ski de randonnée. (au ski de randonnée remplace à le ski de randonnée)

Lorsque l'on utilise l'expression "avoir besoin de" "I need something", on utilise toujours le déterminant de.  Par exemple:
J'ai besoin de papier.
J'ai besoin de colle.
J'ai besoin de skis.
J'ai besoin de crayons.


Pour la phrase "..mais pas beaucoup des voitures."
Je ne suis pas certaine de la règle..je sais seulement par habitude, que l'on dit "Il y a beaucoup de voitures".. Je n'ai jamais rencontrer cette règle..

Je suis certaine qu'il y aura quelqu'un qui pourra vous aider avec cette règle.

J'espère que cette information vous est utile. Bon courage!


----------



## jdgamble

Je comprends parfaitement les règles quand l'on les utilise généralement.

C'est les petites choses comme:

*J'ai besoin de* + *les avions* - definite [the]
ou *J'ai besoin de* + *des avions* - indefinite [some/any]

Je suis en train d'utiliser "des" pour "some/any" pas pour "de + les".

De quoi vous avez dit:

*J'ai besoin des voitures* peut marcher pour "de + les" - definite

Qu'est-ce qui marche pour "de + des"?

Si *J'ai besoin de voitures* peut marcher pour indefinite, peut-être c'est

"de + des" = "de" dans ces expressions.

Tant que ces expressions a l'air correct, c'est pas grave.

1.) J'ai besoin de l'avion
2.) J'ai besoin des avions
3.) J'ai besoin d'avion
4.) à propos de l'amour
5.) à propos d’avion
6.) à propos des avion
7.) à propos de l'avion

etc...

Merci Beaucoup,


----------



## roymail

Pour les crayons, voici un "truc" simple : passez par le singulier !

Singulier : J'ai besoin d'*un* crayon / pluriel : j'ai besoin *de* crayons - articles indéfinis
Singulier : J'ai besoin d'*une* chaise / pluriel : j'ai besoin *de* chaises

Singulier : J'ai besoin *du* crayon (du= de* le*) / pluriel : j'ai besoin *des* crayons (des = de *les*)- articles définis
Singulier : J'ai besoin de *la* chaise / pluriel : j'ai besoin *des* chaises

Avoir besoin de / un peu de :
Pas d'article si c'est partitif (des choses qu'on ne peut pas compter)
J'ai besoin d'eau, de colle, de bois - un peu de métal

Pour le papier : J'ai besoin de papier (some paper) 
mais : J'ai besoin du (=de le) papier que tu as préparé : this *piece of* paper
J'ai besoin des (=de les) papiers que tu as préparés : you can count these pieces of paper.

No rules for :
Beaucoup de (never _des_) 
Quelqu'un d'autre (never _des_)


----------



## jdgamble

Ahhh! Merci...ça a du sens!


----------



## Thomas1

jdgamble said:


> [...]
> 
> *J'ai besoin des voitures* peut marcher pour "de + les" - definite
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui marche pour "de + des"?
> 
> Si *J'ai besoin de voitures* peut marcher pour indefinite, peut-être c'est
> 
> "de + des" = "de" dans ces expressions.
> 
> [...]


Cela est exactement qu'on m'a enseigné :
de +  les = des (article défini contracté)
de + des = de (article indéfini contracté)

Thomas


----------



## Thomas1

roymail said:


> [...]
> No rules for :
> Beaucoup de (never _des_)
> [...]


Il y a des situations où on doit utiliser _beaucoup _suivi de  _du, de la, de l'_ ou _des_ :*Rem. 1.* Le subst. est introd. à l'aide de la prép. _de._ Toutefois ,,si ce nom est déterminé par un compl. ou par une prop. rel. ou, plus gén., si l'on exprime vraiment l'idée partitive, il demande _du, de la, de l', des_`` (Grev. 1964, § 329) :
exe=7. Mais, du seul fait qu'elle existait, (...) elle attira vers son orbite, sans les y enfermer, *beaucoup *_des_ écrivains que lisait un public moins rare.
Maurras, _L'Avenir de l'Intelligence,_ 1905, p. 46.
exe=8. Je conçus en même temps qu'il devait y en avoir *beaucoup *_des_ comme lui dans notre armée, [_des comme lui_ mis pour _des gens comme lui_].
Céline, _Voyage au bout de la nuit,_ 1932, p. 18.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/beaucoup​Thomas


----------



## roymail

D'accord, mais ce sont des emplois très particuliers et assez rares.
Beaucoup des écrivains = beaucoup (de gens) parmi les écrivains.

Je crois que jdgamble a besoin d'y voir clair dans les règles générales avant d'entrer dans les finesses.


----------

